# How many WNBA games have you been too this season?



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Ive been to 5!

June 21-Comets vs. Rockers
July 8- Comets vs. Fever
July 29-Comets vs. Lynx
August 2- Comets vs. Silver Stars
August 10- Comets vs. Mercury


Im going to the last 2 Comets games(Sparks and Storm)of the post season!


----------



## ckjwnba (Aug 4, 2003)

I've been to every Comets game except two. Next year I will definitely get season tickets. Every game was great and I can't wait to boo LA out of town Saturday and also go to the game against Seattle for the Regular Season finale at Compaq Center.


----------

